# Cold room shleving idea - My cold room



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello,

Idea for shelving your cold storage room in basement.

Pictures : *My cold room*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good carpentry. How cold?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@kingof thenorth looks pretty solid man now you got to get em filled up


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks Good.
Have you ever considered:









https://www.amazon.com/Seville-Clas...02&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=steel+shelving&psc=1

They are designed for Food and Food prep storage. They some with the NSF label as Safe for food service. Easy to clean and clean under (with the wheels)


----------

